
Ask HN: Opportunities for Business Intelligence SaaS Startups? - siftic
I&#x27;ve been working on a business intelligence related side project, and recently launched an MVP:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.siftic.com<p>The app is set up to operate under the multi-tenant SaaS model, where each new business customer has access to the analytics and visualization tools under a custom subdomain.<p>Although its launched, I am not sure how to attract customers as a solo developer... are regular google adwords effective for this kind of service?<p>Lastly, I am brainstorming ways to differentiate the offering so that I can plan and prioritize future feature development. What opportunities exist for startups looking to make an entrance into the business intelligence market? Are there any aspects of Tableau or PowerBI that have frustrated you in your day-job?
======
mindcrime
It's usually considered a bad idea to use adwords before you have product-
market-fit. One of the videos from the most recent Startup School session
explains in more detail.

Outside of that, I'd encourage you to go through that entire video series, and
also read _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ if you haven't already. I think
you'll find a lot of your questions answered.

